# Craiglist find: 98 Vr6 Beetle (schrick intake, roll cage...)



## NuggetYellowG60 (May 13, 2009)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/2245494297.html

Very interesting..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

That's dope. I'd love a VR. :thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i saw the same car listed at 15k like a year before. thats interesting


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

saw this same car for sale a couple months ago on ebay. some things were kinda sketchy about it IMO. like it has a sun roof but yet 98 beetles dont come with sun roofs?. i forget what else was weird but would be a good buy if it was legit.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Post expired.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

vr6


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

RRIDER450 said:


> saw this same car for sale a couple months ago on ebay. some things were kinda sketchy about it IMO. like it has a sun roof but yet 98 beetles dont come with sun roofs?. i forget what else was weird but would be a good buy if it was legit.


Careful what you say, i have a 1998 Beetle and it has a factory sunroof.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

mybad... didnt think they came with sunroofs in 98...


----------

